# Il l'a abordé pour lui demander son chemin.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Il l'a abordé pour lui demander son chemin.*

direi: Gli ha abbordato per chiedere il suo cammino/la sua strada??


----------



## iosonomai

plutot: - l'ha abbordato


----------



## brian

Forse anche: _L'ha approcciato per chiedere..._


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> *Il l'a abordé pour lui demander son chemin.*
> 
> direi: Gli ha abbordato per chiedere il suo cammino/la sua strada??



La forme la plus naturelle en italien serait: "Si è avvicinato per chiedergli (ou: chiederle) la strada".


chieder*le* → ♀ 
chieder*gli* → ♂


----------



## itka

Mi sembra che si possa dire anche :_
"Si è rivolto a lui per chiedergli la strada"._


----------



## Hermocrates

itka said:


> Mi sembra che si possa dire anche :_
> "Si è rivolto a lui per chiedergli la strada"._



Oui, mais le verbe "rivolgersi" (rivolto) c'est un verbe plus generique que "aborder". "Rivolgersi a qualcuno" veut dire "s'addresser a quelqu'un".


----------



## brian

Direi che è un po' più formale come verbo, per esempio _Si prega di rivolgersi a_...


----------

